# Locusts



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

fed my shoal locusts tonight.






changes since last time: shoal has grown, and got some nice plants growing


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice video


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

thanks mate


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome video... love the tank setup!


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

thankyou


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

they tore them locusts up!...


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Very neat, I can't wait to have my own piranha set up. Did you catch the locust yourself? If so did you wash or freeze them at all prior to feeding to remove the risks of chemicals or parasites?


----------



## egghead1984 (Dec 30, 2012)

I didn't catch the locusts I just purchased them from a local pet store


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

That tank looks fkin amazing!


----------

